# Displaybruch! Asus eeePC 1005PE Garantie...? ._.



## Reblaus (30. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Als ich heute in der Uni meinen 1005PE rausholte, bot sich mir folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(mit EEE-Webcam und Spiegel aufgenommen)

Risse im Display und austretende Liquid Crystal-Suppe!

Ich hab das Ding weder fallen lassen noch jemals in einem cholerischen Anfall den Deckel zugeschmissen oder sowas und es immer in einer Neoprentasche herumgetragen. Und jetzt das!

Nun schließt Asus auf seinen Supportseiten schonmal Garantiefälle bei physischer Beschädigung aus. Wirkt für mich erstmal ziemlich aussichtslos, das Asus als Garantiefall andrehen zu wollen. Oder was meint ihr?

Ich besitze das Teil gerade einmal seit dem 3. Mai 2010 und bin nicht sonderlich scharf drauf, ~170 Euro (iwo gelesen) für ein Ersatzdisplay rauszuschmeißen und dann bei Scheitern meiner Reparaturversuche die Garantie endgültig zu killen. Eine Asus-Reparatur dürfte auch kein Schnäppchen werden.

Aber ich brauche meinen TeX-Knecht und kann kein externes Display mit in die Uni nehmen.

Soll ich einen anderen Garantiefall simulieren und Asus hinterher sagen, das sei'n Transportschaden gewesen? Okay, schon ziemlich verzweifelt, Asus bescheißen zu wollen. Ich hoffe, ihr habt da bessere Ideen 

Viele Grüße,
Flo


----------



## mrwuff (30. September 2010)

Tja, hast du keinen guten Freund der eine gute V. hat...

Lass das mal commentlos so stehen bitte


----------



## funkyaiman (30. September 2010)

o.O Hm wenn du nichts gemacht muss es eig.auf Garantie gehen, aber ob ASUS das so glaubt?


----------



## kenji_91 (30. September 2010)

also display selber einbauen kostet net viel.
auf ebay ein 10.1" display holen für ca 60-80 euronen, der einbau ist recht aufwendig, aber das ist wohl lieber als 100€ für den einbau zu zahlen.

und du kannst auch netbooks für ca 150-250€ bekommen.

Medion Akoyo E1222 für 205? ? 10? Pinetrail Netbook *UPDATE* » Medion Akoya E1222, Medion, B-Ware, Pinetrail, Windows, Netbook » myDealZ.de

achja.
sowas tritt häufiger bei netbooks auf, da das chassis relativ leicht und unrobust ist, kann man den deckel leicht verbiegen bzw. wenn man draufsitzt oder dergleichen, kann eben sowas passieren.


----------



## >ExX< (30. September 2010)

Hi, hattte das selbe Problem bei meinem Asus Laptop auch.

Die wollten das nicht über Garantie laufen lassen, und Asus wollte sogar "bescheisse......"
Sie werden dir  sagen dass es ein Techniker prüfen will ob es ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht (zu 100% werden sie es nicht über Garantie laufen lassen, da es durch physikalische Einwirkung passiert ist.

Wenn du den dann einschickst, werden 80€ zur Überprüfung fällig, ohne dass das Gerät repariert wird!!!
Und denen ist vorher schon klar dass es nicht unter Garantie läuft, und wollen dass du es einschoickst, damit du 80€ für NICHTS blechen darfst.

Ich schick dir mal PN^^

Bin übrigends von Asus enttäuscht.


----------



## kenji_91 (2. Oktober 2010)

Warum sollte überhaupt jemand für einen Display-Bruch blechen?
Es ist doch klar, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass er von selbst kam.
Unsachgemäße Behandlung fällt eben nicht unter der Garantie und Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers. Wenn dann muss man zu dem Händler, bei dem man es gekauft hat, da bei dem die 2 jährige Gewährleistung liegt.
Was hat also der Hersteller mit der 2 jährigen Gewährleistung zu tun?!!! NICHTS.
Wenn das Display innerhalb der 6 Monate innerhalb der Beweislast des Händlers gebrochen ist, ist er dafür verantwortlich.
Jedoch wird er es verweigern Ersatz/Minderung anzubieten, wegen unsachgemäßer Behandlung, die hier zutreffend ist.
Eine Neopren-Tasche schützt nur von Kratzern...


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2010)

An dieser Stelle ist Schluss.

Einige (Threadersteller inkl.)  reden sich hier mit möglichen Versuchen der Garantieabwicklung und diversen Betrugsversuchen echt um Kopf und Kragen. Dass dieses Forum da der falsche Ort für ist, das sollte wohl einleuchten.

Ich empfehle mal eine sachliche und klärende Anfrage beim Asus-Support hier im Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/185


----------

